# Dexter Russell V-lo Duo Edge Santoku Style Chefs Knife, 9 inch



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

www.amazon.com/Dexter-Russell-Santoku-Style-Chefs/dp/B005ODGG56

Chef friend recommended it to me, yank made, but absolutely love it more than my yellow handled Henckel chefs knife made by ze Germans, thinner, but keeps an edge like you wouldn't believe.

Also cheap as ****. Dexter i find makes some amazing knives.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

my experience with Henckel and Wustof has been disappointing to say the least


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Have you ever tried the Tojiro DP?


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

foody518 said:


> Have you ever tried the Tojiro DP?


Never tried any Japanese knives. If i buy a professional set, they will be Japanese though, Ze Germans disappointed me

(Actually the Dexters i have right now are professional and cheap as **** but i mean an expensive set, something to hand down to the fruit of my loins /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif )


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

9 INCH SANTOKU?! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

I mention the Tojiro because it's very close in price of the Dexter Russell knife you linked. A pretty affordable way to try a solid entry level Japanese brand.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

Benuser said:


> What didn't you like about them?


Couldn't keep a god ******* edge


----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

How are they being sharpened?


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

foody518 said:


> How are they being sharpened?


I take it to a sharpening store where the guy using increasingly finer grits of sand paper on a belt sander


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

The novice said:


> I take it to a sharpening store where the guy using increasingly finer grits of sand paper on a belt sander


You may want to explore another sharpening alternative. Even a German stainless steel knife can achieve a decent edge and hold it for a while. Might never be as fine an edge as a Japanese knife but German knives have served many professionals for years in a very adequate manner. They are capable.

I don't know much about your Dexter, but I've had good success with several brands of American knives. The one's I have are all carbon steel... some without even a marking to identify the maker. They can be sharpened easily, hold a good edge, and are relatively inexpensive.

How long is the edge lasting for you? How often are you having it sharpened? How are you honing in between sharpening?


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I've used this particular knife. It's actually very nice ... for a "house"-type knife. It will take a nice edge easily enough. The handle is nice and grippy. Don't get hung up on the "santoku" label, or that it's 9-inches. I think it's a very usable knife. I think the $50 is a little steep however if I was gonna buy it for myself. That idea however, is just personal bias. I'm probably gonna feel a little stupid later if the OP turns out to be a shill.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## foody518 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hopefully no tempering is being affected by the sharpening, or it's not getting over polished. 

Can't tell from the details on the knife if the alloy or treat is any different than the much less pricey Sani-safe kind of stuff (Dexsteel?). From an informational video the thickness and grind looked alright.


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

IceMan said:


> I'm probably gonna feel a little stupid later if the OP turns out to be a shill.


wtf?


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

we use it as a chefs knife at my restaurant. My employees really love the length, but they have quite a bit of room as well


----------



## the novice (Apr 12, 2016)

I am in N. Ontario, the kitchen supply store was selling it for 75+tax.  Got it for free cuz they kept on screwing up my other orders


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

NO offense meant there, Novice. I was making a joke. As par for the course, nobody got it but me.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes the Iceman's humor is 1970 Phelan Segur-type dry.


----------

